# Hyatt Residence with Least MF and Most Club Points



## Sicnarf (Mar 26, 2016)

Does any Hyatt owner out there knows which location has the cheapest MF and the most club points?  I've looked at a few places in Redweek, and found units in Keywest that has 2200 points for about $1200 annual MF and cost less than $10000.

I'm looking to purchase primarily to use the points to go to various Hyatt locations as available.  I did the sales presentation in Kaanapali yesterday and $60000 price tag with $2800 annual MF for 2200 points is too steep for me.

Thank you in advance for your responses.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Mar 26, 2016)

We purchased an incredible resale unit (top floor, incredible view) at Hyatt Pinon Pointe. It is 2200 points, 2 bedroom lock off, with less then $1000 MF per year...  

We closed on this at the end of 2014, and have used it as a 1 bedroom in 2015 and was able to trade the studio in to a whole other reservation. This April we are using the whole 2 bedroom to stay with friends.

When the purchase had gone through, it ended up coming up with a ton of both Hyatt points and II points, that we were able to turn into 4 more weeks of vacation!

Purchase price was $11,000

Hope this helps


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 26, 2016)

Sicnarf said:


> Does any Hyatt owner out there knows which location has the cheapest MF and the most club points?  I've looked at a few places in Redweek, and found units in Keywest that has 2200 points for about $1200 annual MF and cost less than $10000.
> 
> I'm looking to purchase primarily to use the points to go to various Hyatt locations as available.  I did the sales presentation in Kaanapali yesterday and $60000 price tag with $2800 annual MF for 2200 points is too steep for me.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your responses.


It is Pinon Pointe as of 2016.

Just be aware, Kaanapali weeks are not a common sighting in the system -- and when they do come up it is usually with really short notice or it is a shorter week (2/3/4 night durations).  I love Hyatt, but I wouldn't buy elsewhere as a strategy for getting a Kaanapali week through internal trade on a regular basis.  

-ryan


----------



## Kal (Mar 26, 2016)

Keep in mind, the MF is a function of the specific resort.  It does not change with the week owned.  That is, a 1400 point week will have the same MF as a 2200 or 2900 point week.

 So it's a smart strategy to look carefully at the MF when considering the resort to buy.  Pinon is probably the lowest MF.  For the three Key West resorts, the Beach House is the lowest MF in town but all the units are 2BR with no lock-out option.  Sunset Harbor is the only one with lock-outs but that MF is not comparable.

 The chance of getting into Maui using points for a 7 day stay is not good.  So if that's the resort of choice you may have to pay $70K for a 2 BR, 2200 point unit.  Then too, the week you purchase is the fixed week you would always have to use.  Many prospective owners would not like that limitation.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 26, 2016)

We bought 2000 points at Pinon Pointe, low yearly fees for 8,000 , 2 bdrm lock off in 2015. in 2016 we bought 1880 points at Beach House for 5,600, 2 bedroom, fees about 1100 , slightly more than pinon Pointe. We mostly use them to trade but bought weeks we would like to use if we weren't trading. For Hawaii we have stayed at the Hyatt hotel with points and used the facilities at the residence club. We are hoping to trade some Hawaii weeks with Interval with Marriott and maybe get two or three nights at Hyatt Kannapali. Not sure how doable that is but so far we have been quite fortunate with some great trades online  and using Hyatt's wait list. Let us know what you decide,


----------



## Sicnarf (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you all for your input.  It looks like you've all pretty much confirmed my initial findings in addition providing additional items to consider such as unit size (2BR versus 2BR Lockoff).

Besides Kaanapali, are other HRC locations relatively easy to exchange to during mid / high season (Florida in summer, mountain in winter)?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 28, 2016)

There are 4 nights in Sept right now in Maui but as to your question, mostly yes. We have gotten most all places we have tried to trade with the exception of Sunset Harbor in winter, Incline Village in the summer, and Siesta Key anytime of year. Initially we were unable to get into Northstar but this winter that changed and we were able to get 4 days there. Folks we have met on our travels however say they check on line constantly and have been able to find both Sunset harbor and Siesta Key. I tend to use up my points as soon as I get them and am still new at this so I may not be as versed as some. You will love HYATT . We wished we did this years ago!


----------



## Sicnarf (Apr 7, 2016)

I signed a sales contract for a Hyatt Pinon 2BR with 1880 points today.

Does anyone know how long does HRC usually take to tranfer ownership once the new deed is recorded?

Thank you.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2016)

Sicnarf said:


> I signed a sales contract for a Hyatt Pinon 2BR with 1880 points today.
> 
> Does anyone know how long does HRC usually take to tranfer ownership once the new deed is recorded?
> 
> Thank you.



You're buying developer points?  

You might want to reconsider buying on Maui, if you are willing to pay that much for 1,880 points.  I have considered it myself but wouldn't buy anything developer, other than Maui.  We must have money to burn because some friends of ours bought on Maui, and when I saw what they bought, I decided they got a bargain.  YMMV, of course.  I know it would be absolutely rentable, those years I couldn't use my week.


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 7, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You're buying developer points?
> 
> You might want to reconsider buying on Maui, if you are willing to pay that much for 1,880 points.  I have considered it myself but wouldn't buy anything developer, other than Maui.  We must have money to burn because some friends of ours bought on Maui, and when I saw what they bought, I decided they got a bargain.  YMMV, of course.  I know it would be absolutely rentable, those years I couldn't use my week.


From the initial OP's post, he/she is buying resale.

-ryan


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 7, 2016)

Sicnarf said:


> I signed a sales contract for a Hyatt Pinon 2BR with 1880 points today.
> 
> Does anyone know how long does HRC usually take to tranfer ownership once the new deed is recorded?
> 
> Thank you.


Mine took a few weeks - 2 or 3 give or take. This was a couple of years ago.

Ryan

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 9, 2016)

Ours look 3-4 weeks for Pinon Pointe. In Key West it was even longer due to some local county  recording deed process. That took forever. Check with your agent though, they can give more current info. We bought Pinon Pointe about 1 1/2 yrs ago.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 9, 2016)

What are the maintenance fees at Northstar? How many units does Hyatt have?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't know the fees but we just returned from 4 days there. They told us at the front desk that Hyatt only has 8 units , split between studios and 2 bedrooms. They are all in the original building. Unfortunate ,as the units were impressive and there is so much to do in the area.


----------



## Sicnarf (Apr 10, 2016)

Would I be able to use the HRC points this year to book in another HRC resort for Week 13 next year since the current owner will not be using their fixed week 37 this year?  If so, when can I book the unit if available, September 2016? 

I was told that since my Use Year is 2016 and the current owner relinquished the use of their Fixed Week 37 that I'll have until September 2017 to user the points.

Thank you.


----------



## TUG98 (Apr 10, 2016)

I own a Key West property with 2000 points. I have had no difficulty in trading into Kaanapali units. I agree last year it was difficult. Now that the newness has worn off it it is much easier to secure a stay in Maui.  I was pleased that I did not have to use very many points for 4 nights. I actually had to piggy back a 3 night stay with a 4 night stay to get the entire 7 nights. The service people at Hyatt are one of the best to work with and were helpful engineering a stay during August a peak time. My favorite Hyatt property is Beaver Creek and Aspen followed by Sunset Harbor Key West


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 10, 2016)

Did you use the wait list for Maui?


----------



## Sicnarf (Apr 16, 2016)

*Waiting for ROFR Result*



Sicnarf said:


> I signed a sales contract for a Hyatt Pinon 2BR with 1880 points today.
> 
> Does anyone know how long does HRC usually take to tranfer ownership once the new deed is recorded?
> 
> Thank you.





Sicnarf said:


> Would I be able to use the HRC points this year to book in another HRC resort for Week 13 next year since the current owner will not be using their fixed week 37 this year?  If so, when can I book the unit if available, September 2016?
> 
> I was told that since my Use Year is 2016 and the current owner relinquished the use of their Fixed Week 37 that I'll have until September 2017 to user the points.
> 
> Thank you.



I've asked the owner to check availability for the 1st week of October and 1st week of January in both Florida and Colorado locations.

If available, can the owner reserve the units at this time?


----------

